# Hello! Newbie here..



## tiffanyblue (Mar 7, 2010)

My pcp doctor finally tested me correctly, I guess you can say, when I came in thinking I may have fibromyalgia. She said thyroid tests okay except for my thyroid peroxidase antibody is elevated...so apparently my body is attacking my thyroid, in her opinion. I can't get the the endocrinologist fast enough, still have to wait 'til the end of the month. I have zero energy, I am dragging, and just getting to work every day is a chore. I have the weight gain, almost impossible to lose, have had thinning hair for years, achy, other typical symptoms, and lately feel sickly in general.

Three family members have Hashi's, so I guess it was going to happen sooner or later! I feel like crap, the last two days semi*sore throat, does feel a bit swollen. I'm tired of feeling like this, can't wait to get help. I'm just hoping the Dr. is okay with natural meds, I've heard the horror stories of the synthetic ones. In the meantime, I got some thyroid support supplements, a wellness formula, and taking extra vitamin D3. 
I do have a question, of those of you on Armour, how have the results been, and how quickly before you see a real difference??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiffanyblue said:


> My pcp doctor finally tested me correctly, I guess you can say, when I came in thinking I may have fibromyalgia. She said thyroid tests okay except for my thyroid peroxidase antibody is elevated...so apparently my body is attacking my thyroid, in her opinion. I can't get the the endocrinologist fast enough, still have to wait 'til the end of the month. I have zero energy, I am dragging, and just getting to work every day is a chore. I have the weight gain, almost impossible to lose, have had thinning hair for years, achy, other typical symptoms, and lately feel sickly in general.
> 
> Three family members have Hashi's, so I guess it was going to happen sooner or later! I feel like crap, the last two days semi*sore throat, does feel a bit swollen. I'm tired of feeling like this, can't wait to get help. I'm just hoping the Dr. is okay with natural meds, I've heard the horror stories of the synthetic ones. In the meantime, I got some thyroid support supplements, a wellness formula, and taking extra vitamin D3.
> I do have a question, of those of you on Armour, how have the results been, and how quickly before you see a real difference??


Hi Tiffanyblue!! I love Armour but can't get it right now. Very upset about this as I thrive on it. Results were fast. I have been on it for 10 years. Hopefully, it will be back on the market soon.

Yep; you have the family history all right. Wah! Sorry to hear that but at least you are amongst people who "understand!" And know what to do.


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are feeling so bad! Praying your doctor will work with you on the natural meds you would like. I'm not on thyroid meds at the moment and don't have any experience with it so I'm not much help there. Good luck!


----------



## tiffanyblue (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. Yes, I hear Armour is hard to come by, hopefully I can get my hands on some if I go that route.


----------



## Sutherland (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi folks, what is this Amour? Sounds like something interesting but I have never heard of it before.... can it be taken with Thyroxine?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sutherland said:


> Hi folks, what is this Amour? Sounds like something interesting but I have never heard of it before.... can it be taken with Thyroxine?


Armour is dessicated porcine thyroid (T4 and T3.) Forest Pharmaceuticals if you would care to Google that.

Welcome


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there! I do hope you get on the Armour if that's what you are wanting. However, just to let you know, I'm on Synthroid and so far it appears to be doing well! I had an adjustment period, good now!

Hillary


----------



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

I didn't start on Armour right away but when I brought it up to my dr. he had no problem switching me. Being on the Armour made me feel a lot better then the previous med I was on. About a month after being on the Armour is when they started to run out. Luckily the pharmacy right by my house found a compound for me to take until they got more in stock. The website says they are still on back order and that a few shipments of the 1grain and 1/2grain have gone out.

If Armour is what you want to be on check with some smaller pharmacies in your area to see what they are doing for the shortage. Places like Walgreens or CVS were not helpful and did not care at all that there was no medicine for me to take for my condition.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jpoteracki said:


> I didn't start on Armour right away but when I brought it up to my dr. he had no problem switching me. Being on the Armour made me feel a lot better then the previous med I was on. About a month after being on the Armour is when they started to run out. Luckily the pharmacy right by my house found a compound for me to take until they got more in stock. The website says they are still on back order and that a few shipments of the 1grain and 1/2grain have gone out.
> 
> If Armour is what you want to be on check with some smaller pharmacies in your area to see what they are doing for the shortage. Places like Walgreens or CVS were not helpful and did not care at all that there was no medicine for me to take for my condition.


Boy, how the worm turns. Now you know who not to take your business to; sad but true.

I have always gotten my Armour from Sam's Club. They really care and were able to round up a bunch of 2 grains for me which I am just about to run out of. Cut my dose and doc is supplementing me w/Cytomel so we are winging it. But, I don't feel as good. You can tell the difference.

Now,listen to this. I call my pharmacy yesterday; she checked w/ her supplier and guess what? She is getting me an unopened 500 tab bottle of one grain Armour. My doc is out of town so I can't pick it up until doc writes an Rx but it is there, sitting on the shelf w/my name on it.

So,they "can"help you if they want to. You have to find a pharmacist who cares.

Here is a tidbit for you; the pharmacist gets frequent bulletins of what is available and what is not. They get these bulletins from their suppliers who then bring it in from the mfg..

Don't let anyone tell you it is not back on the market. It is. And full force but only one grain tabs and half grain tabs.

My normal dose of Armour was 3 3/4 grains per day. We may have to go back low and titrate a bit but that would be the wise approach.


----------



## tiffanyblue (Mar 7, 2010)

I finally had my appointment with the endo. Well, he confirmed I have Hashi's. I guess it's not 'bad' enough to give me anything *yet*. He wants me back in 3 months to check it again, make sure it's not larger.

So I asked him, what about all my symptoms (I was really hoping to get some relief). He says it's probably due to the stress, which I do have a lot of...

All my other blood work was fine from my other Dr., so he didn't do any further. He didn't have any tips or anything for me...sigh. 
So I'm going to in the meantime take some thyroid supplements I have, etc...I'm also going to contact my PCP and let her know that I'm having symptoms related to thyroid probs, but the endo doesn't seem to think it's related, and see what she says. I sort of left there feeling like he had the 'it's all in my head' mentality.

This is nerve-racking!! :confused0064:
Thanks for listening!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiffanyblue said:


> I finally had my appointment with the endo. Well, he confirmed I have Hashi's. I guess it's not 'bad' enough to give me anything *yet*. He wants me back in 3 months to check it again, make sure it's not larger.
> 
> So I asked him, what about all my symptoms (I was really hoping to get some relief). He says it's probably due to the stress, which I do have a lot of...
> 
> ...


Geez; another fluff off!! Why am I not surprised?

What thyroid med do you have? Please contact your PCP prior to taking anything. It is important to be sure and also taking something could skew further tests which I hope the PCP will order.

What prompted the other doctor to say you have Hashimoto's?

Sorry for this but we are here to help you fight through this and advocate for yourself.


----------



## tiffanyblue (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks so much, Andros!

Yes, I left there feeling like it's all in my head....they still do that, I guess! I'm going to research some alternative options as far as physicians go, get opinions of others.

I'm not on a thryoid medication..but exploring some OTC supplements from the health food store...thyroid support.
I can contact my PCP about it, but she's never even asked if I take a multiple, she doesn't push 'wellness', if that makes sense. I found the same to be true about the endo. NO recommendations on what to do about all my symptoms except say, 'it's probably stress'. Gee...and I guess he just added to it! :confused0031:

The tests that my PCP did showed that my ammune system is attacking my thyroid. The endo. said, yes, that's what it is...Hashimoto's. I also have family that has it, so makes sense. I'm sort of frustrated....I mean, do I have to walk in with my neck obviously protruding for them to say, wow...maybe we should do something? I asked him also about fibromyalgia (the original reason I went to my PCP), he said, well...could be, but there's not test for it....sigh.

Appreciate your support!


----------

